# colermaster cosmos 1000 front panel



## krskipp (Aug 9, 2008)

Like an idiot I left a USB cable trailing and tripped over it, yanking it out and breaking two of the USB ports on the front panel of my case. One still works although the plastic central part is broken off. Obviously the other two are still perfect and I've still got two at the back but I was wondering how to go about getting the front panel replaced and how much it would cost. The ports left are still enough but it's annoying. Any idea?


----------



## magnethead (Mar 18, 2006)

i dont know about coolermaster, but i know antec has a spare parts department? Might call coolermaster and see?


----------

